# MY Best Friend during power cuts



## white page (Feb 1, 2009)

I advise everone to get one of these incredible led dynamo lamp radios for their home , no batterries needed , just turn the handle for a minute for  30 minutes of light or 10 minutes of radio .  Always light and info available , until one can get organised , bought it last monday , cost 11 euros , which is very little for such a useful device


----------



## amastie (Feb 1, 2009)

:thankyou: WP,

I've seen similar devices available, I think, on eBay.  Must keep it in mind.  Also handy when we have out power outages here on account of the weather.
Good one


----------



## ladylore (Feb 1, 2009)

Wonder if someplace like RONA here in Canada will have them?


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes Rona, Home Depot, Canadian Tire etc.  I bought one for my cousin a while back and got it at CT


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 1, 2009)

...And the Sony store too - although more expensive .  I need one where I am too.


----------



## ladylore (Feb 1, 2009)

Halo said:


> Yes Rona, Home Depot, Canadian Tire etc.  I bought one for my cousin a while back and got it at CT



Cool! I'm going on a shopping trip!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, Oh....will you buy me something too


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone have any Canadian Tire money they can lend me?


----------



## ladylore (Feb 1, 2009)

Halo said:


> Oh, Oh....will you buy me something too



If your good and eat all your veggies. :rofl:

I should be in Ottawa in about a month - if I start wheeling now. The we can shop together.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a whole drawer full - although I think it's in Canadian denomination. not sure the guru of the anti-canadian thread would be ok with that.


----------



## Halo (Feb 1, 2009)

Shopping together :yahoo:

Okay start wheeling... what are you doing on here?  Log off now darn it :lol:

:rofl:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sure the guru would be fine with that Jazzey. 

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------



Halo said:


> Shopping together :yahoo:
> 
> Okay start wheeling... what are you doing on here?  Log off now darn it :lol:
> 
> :rofl:



I love ya!! :lol: :hug:


----------



## white page (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I forgot to mention that mine will even recharge a cell phone in an emergency ,  depending on what type of cell phone of course ,a nokia type is stated . ( this doesn't mean anything to me , as I am one of the two people in this country with no cell phone !   )


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 1, 2009)

That's really great WP.  It would really come in handy for me where I am.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

Canadian Tire- Eton Solar/Crank Radio


----------

